# [MIL] Four-legged Defenders Sniff Out Trouble - Trading Markets (press release)



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.tradingmarkets.com/.site/news/Stock%2520News/1542417/&cid=1212384933&ei=BOYoSKjcGI_w8ASY7qCSDQ&usg=AFrqEzdJd1pjEHjx270QE0GTyceOm0-7Xw">Four-legged Defenders Sniff Out Trouble</a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>Trading Markets (press release), CA -</font> <nobr>44 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>KIRKUK REGIONAL AIR BASE, Iraq, May 12, 2008 - Prompted by a few words of command by his handler, <b>military working dog</b> Charlie sprints ahead and attacks a <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

